# where to get cholla wood



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone know where to get cholla wood? I'm looking for pieces that have larger than typical openings.

I know ShrimpFever carries them as does AngelFins so I'm interested in hearing about other GTA sources.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Im gonna be keeping my eye on this thread. Id love to know myself


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

In case anyone is interested, cholla wood is hard to find 

I found a seller on eBay in the US with some promising pieces, but the shipping cost more than the wood.

I found an old FB post in the GTA Shrimp Society forum referencing wood being available at Kim's Garden. I contacted them and was told that they don't carry the wood any more.

They suggested I check with the store at reptilia.org, but the response was that cholla wood can't be brought into Canada anymore. I have no idea if that's true since clearly there are places to get it.


----------



## r3quiem (Aug 6, 2016)

infolific said:


> They suggested I check with the store at reptilia.org, but the response was that cholla wood can't be brought into Canada anymore. I have no idea if that's true since clearly there are places to get it.


This is true from my search for certain types of Driftwood from quite a few retailers & LFS. It seems there are some new import restrictions in Canada on certain species of wood/flora. This is due to them having a risk of carrying some invasive species of insects harmful to our native flora.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I was at ShrimpFever today. They have more cholla wood than I remember including pieces that are 6" and openings of 1.5" in diameter. I grabbed the biggest piece they had so expect everything else to be a tad smaller 

They have the typical smaller pieces too and some that branch out.

Since I was close to AquaInspiration, I checked there too and they didn't have anything.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

infolific said:


> I was at ShrimpFever today. They have more cholla wood than I remember including pieces that are 6" and openings of 1.5" in diameter. I grabbed the biggest piece they had so expect everything else to be a tad smaller
> 
> They have the typical smaller pieces too and some that branch out.
> 
> Since I was close to AquaInspiration, I checked there too and they didn't have anything.


HA. Saw this post LITERALLY pulling into the parking lot of shrimp fever. Owner just got a new shipment today. TONS of options


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28314_28238&products_id=1000

Not sure if the price is that great, but Angelfins appears to have some in stock.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

dr3167 said:


> Not sure if the price is that great, but Angelfins appears to have some in stock.


Their cholla wood is tiny.


----------



## shrimplife (Jul 16, 2016)

For anyone interested, I currently have jumbo teddy bear cholla. which has a large opening of 2+" and various lengths from 5-10"


----------

